# Canidae Grain Free



## Reminton Steele (Nov 10, 2007)

Considering switching the dog over to this Canidae All Life 4 meat grain free food from Innova.

I like the ingredient list, higher protein/fat than Innova. So I can probably feed a bit less.

Thanks to Innova for jacking their price to $68.00 per 30 lb bag which got me thinking of alternatives.

Any thoughts from those feeding this food???


----------



## dakref (Mar 29, 2009)

Did some extensive research before deciding on a food choice for our Joe Black pup. Canidae was first choice. Had a problem with loose stools and vet said maybe too much protien. Changed to different version of Canidae, but no change in the loose stool problem. Dog is now 1 year old and decided to get off Canidae. Only been 4 days, but seems to have solved the problem even though still mixing the two foods. Daughter and son-in-law use Canidae for their 2 Pugs and have no problem. I would say try it and see what happens.


----------



## Ross Byers (May 16, 2008)

I use Canidae Lamb and Rice. I was feeding Purina PP with my yellow but there were some stool and gland issues, switched to Eagle Pack and was very pleased but got real pricey when I got the pup last summer. Switched to Canidae and am very pleased with the results. Nice weight, excellent coat and the dogs have lots of energy.The pup has been away at the trainers for some time but I will ween him back onto it when he is back in a couple of weeks.


----------



## sandyriver (Feb 24, 2008)

I use the Canidae Grain Free -- 5meat brown bag -- All Life Stages. I really like it and get nice firm stools in the Labrador and Minpin. I switched it up a little because their stools were a little soft for my liking on the regular formula ALS, which they changed a little. Supposedly, the Grain Free is more like the old ALS Formula. They also make the Grain Free Salmon Formula but it is even higher protein along with fat content. My lab is not that high octane so do not need a high protein food, but wanted a little more from his food to give him a little more brain power in training and oompf so that he doesn't konk out too soon. Definitely an increase in energy and output on the Canidae Grain Free -- 5meat which I pay $43 for 30lb bag....I think the place I buy it might be giving me a deal because I've seen it retail for more than that elsewhere.

Anyhow, definitely a lot less than Innova in price from what I've been able to research at feed stores. The other food that I was thinking of going with was Eagle Packs Holistic Line. I think they do have a high protein -- high performance holistic food out there on the market that might be another option but again have not tried that one.


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

Just FYI, Canidae recently changed a lot of their formulas after being bought out by Diamond Foods. Many dogs have reacted very poorly to the changes. The kicker is that they didn't even notify the retailers of the changes until well after they were made and after the retailers started dealing with irate customers and handing out refunds. Further, Canidae actually initially denied any formula changes. I talked to the owner of the local store where I buy food and he was furious about this issue to the point that he stopped ordering Canidae (and Felidae) entirely. As I understand it, some of the old formula inventory is still making its way through certain distributors so your dog may be doing well now but may get extremely ill on your next batch. 

See:

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/pets/canidae.html


----------



## MikeB (Jan 9, 2009)

Reminton, FYI... Canidae regular formulas and their new Grain Free products are NOT made by Innova. 

INNOVA is one of many brand names manufactured by Natura Pet Products. Natura Pet makes EVO grain free formulas. http://www.naturapet.com/

CANIDAE is still their own company with the same two owners as when they started almost 15 years ago. Their regular formulas are now manufactured by Diamond. Unknown Location. http://www.canidae.com

Most dogs today that have trouble digesting Canidae's new formula and have loose stools are most likely being fed to much food per day. Canidae has much more meat than most food made today and reducing the feeding amount by 1/3 can help. Once the dogs stools firm up for a while (30 days) then you can try to increase the amount by 1/4 cup per day. Having said that, I do know not all dogs can digest CANIDAE as it is to rich for some dogs.


----------



## MikeB (Jan 9, 2009)

Reminton,

I read your post wrong. So disregard my previous post. I guess you were feeding INNOVA EVO and YES the price did increase a lot. I would look elsewhere too. 

Hope the Canidae works well for your dog.


----------

